# My amazing drop checker!



## foxfish (5 Feb 2012)

Well actually I don't even use one!

What I do use is this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270812409073? ... 1439.l2649
Cost £18 delivered & it is just great.

I know my tap water is supposed to be Ph 7.5 but, my device tells me 7.56, my tank in the morning is 7.8 & at mid lights on 6.42 = love it!!
A permanent accurate & very interesting display of whats going on with the gas in any corner of the tank ... just buy one   
I have only had this for about two weeks & cant say how accurate or long lasting it will be but, I would be prepared to invest in a better model if needs be?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (6 Feb 2012)

Sounds interesting, I want to play about with one.


----------



## JenCliBee (6 Feb 2012)

I thought PH fluctuated within the aquarium from other issues rather just by co2?.... ie decor, dissolved acids, substrate, ferts etc... so wouldn't gauging the co2's ppm from PH alone be slightly inaccurate and susceptible to fluctuations?


----------



## doobiw55 (6 Feb 2012)

JenCliBee said:
			
		

> I thought PH fluctuated within the aquarium from other issues rather just by co2?.... ie decor, dissolved acids, substrate, ferts etc... so wouldn't gauging the co2's ppm from PH alone be slightly inaccurate and susceptible to fluctuations?



I also thought this?


----------



## foxfish (6 Feb 2012)

OK my thread title was a bit sensationally worded   
However the meter is a great source of info & a very good guide as to what is happening ... plenty of more in depth info here viewtopic.php?f=37&t=19499&hilit=ph+meter&start=10


----------

